
Joshua Topolsky's setup - g3orge
http://joshua.topolsky.usesthis.com/
======
apl
Utterly unremarkable. Most of the non-tech posts can be reduced to "MB(A) plus
Photoshop/text editor".

~~~
sp332
The point of the usesthis.com site is to show what tools people use to really
get things done. Josh's post (and some others on the site) proves that you
don't need massive or custom setups to get ridiculous amounts of work done.

~~~
borism
_proves that you don't need massive or custom setups to get ridiculous amounts
of work done_

unless you're running 3d rendering farm or massive biologic/physics
simulations, why would you?

most stuff most people do can be done with any <10year old machine.

------
patman81
I like how Mr. Topolsky's dream setup would be something even more minimal. I
wish I could be fully productive with just an iPad (arguably the most minimal
device). iOS is not quite there yet, but it's getting closer every year.

------
dsr_
The most interesting thing to me was the lag between the interview and posting
it. The post date is February 15th; in the interview, Topolsky mentions that
he is looking forward to the Galaxy Nexus LTE version.

The LTE version was widely available at the end of December. That's when I
bought one, in a physical store.

I expect that they're managing the speed of release of interviews so that they
don't run dry unexpectedly... but it feels like newspaper journalism to me,
rather than web speed.

~~~
waferbaby
'They' = me. :) I feel bad there's such a lag, but publishing three a week
(and as a side project) actually ends up being a lot of work, so I've got a
backlog I'm trying to work through. Frustrating, but there it is.

------
hollerith
Most surprising part: he's a journalist, and he uses TextEdit. (Although he
uses something else for longer pieces, he mentioned TextEdit first).

~~~
g3orge
I love TextEdit. I even use it for creating PDFs. Of course it is bare bones
but I like that and I don't need fancy features for writing simple text. When
I do, I just use vim.

~~~
hollerith
Lack of ability to display margins (whitespace) (when editing plain text)
kills it for me.

Lurkers: you know how the occasional web page has text that starts right at
the left border of the window? That.

Since TextEdit is open source, I could add margins to it, but . . .

~~~
4ad
Wow, I didn't know TextEdit was open source.

~~~
jonhendry
Since it mostly just wraps the closed-source standard Cocoa text system, it
isn't _that_ big of a deal.

------
dzhiurgis
If you are looking for a backpacks try Delsey. I used one fromaInsect series
for more than 5 years, but recently the zipper died (replaced later), so I
changed it for new one. It has very sturdy material, absolutely minimalistic
design, (although new one has a bit too much sections), expansion
possibilities (whenever you need to shop or travel).

